# Remington 700 VSF or VLS?



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I wish to purchase a 22-250 for prarie dogs and coyotes. Ive already got a Savage 10FP, so ive really got my heart set on the Remington 700. I really like the VSF model but its a bit more expensive than the VLS. The difference between the two is the VSF has a synthetic stock and a fluted barrel. So are those features really worth the extra money? I dont care much for the fluted barrel helping keep the heat down, I dont plan on doing any rapid fire drills with it. will the HS precision stock of the VSF help with the accuracy?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the VLS *a lot* more than the VSF. I hate synthetic stocks if I have the option for a wood stock. And the fluted barrel doesn't really matter much to me, either. I say go for the VLS.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Rem. VS in 22-250 and I really like it. Its basically the same as the VSF except it doesn't have a fluted barrel.

Some people complain about the accuracy they have with their Remingtons. I have never had an issue with any of mine. My VS will consistantly shoot .75 to just over .50 MOA with factory ammo. I consider that acceptable from a stock rifle. Mine happens to like just the basic Rem. 55 grn pointed soft point ammo. Thats the main thing, keep trying ammo until you find one that shoots good in YOUR rifle.

IMO go with the synthetic stocked VSF. Anymore I don't even look a rifles with wood stocks. You won't be sorry you did. :beer:

Huntin1, did you hear that? He has a Salvage 10FP but "REALLY" wants a Remington.


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

While we are on the subject of rem 700's in 22-250... What about the SPS varmint? I think that I am going to get one this weekend. $475 for the gun sounds good to me because it leaves more cash for optics. I'm on a budget.

I guess the only bad thing I have heard about the SPS varmint is the cheap stock. I guess I was thinking that I could always upgrade the stock later right?


----------

